# Why am I spotting on day 24?



## MamaMakingMemories

Why am I spotting on day 24 of my cycle? I don't think I've ever had a cycle shorter than 28 days. Before I had a baby, my cycle was 29 days every time. I got my cycle back 6 months postpartum, and it's been a little wacko. Last month it was 40 days. I'm pretty sure I ovulated this cycle around day 15; only had intercourse on day 5 and day 20...so...there's no possible way I could be pregnant, right? Not that that would be bad, but I'd really like to wait a while longer.


----------



## JustKiya

Ooh, I was about to say it could be implantation spotting..... but unless your egg hung around for a while, or you ovulated REALLY late - that shouldn't be it.
How certain are you of your ovulation date?


----------



## *Isra*

What kind of blood is it? Did you stop spotting, was it bright red or brown? I was going to say implantation bleeding also, but your O in comparison to BD is too long. Some women even spot around O day..are you SURE you O on CD15?


----------



## takasmom

do you temp or do any other fertility signs? if your temp has dropped that would be one way to help know whether it was AF or something else (implantation!!)


----------



## dianna11

Here's something strange - I was spotting on CD 24 too, and my luteal phase (days past ovulation) was only 11, instead of 13.

I heard one other woman say the same thing this week and now I'm starting to think that big, gorgeous moon the other night may have had something to do with it. Our midwife said that there are more babies born within 2 days of the full moon than at any other time, so our bodies could just be syncing with the moon.
Just a theory.


----------



## MamaMakingMemories

It was light pink spotting...only covered about 1/2 a pantyliner and then stopped. I am trying to get back into the habit of taking my temperature, but I haven't been very faithful in that this month, so I don't really know where I am in my cycle! Now I am on day 28; I have been feeling super-PMS-y the past few days, but that doesn't mean much since I've been kinda that way since I had a baby nine months ago! Crazy hormones.

Dianna11, that is a fascinating theory. I might look into that more. Very interesting.


----------

